# MariaDB root Kennwort zurücksetzen, frische Debian Stretch 9.6.0-Installation!!



## ruutaiokwu (10. Dez 2018)

Hallo zusammen

läuft nicht:


Last login: Mon Dec 10 16:33:28 2018 from 192.168.178.184
root@xtest:~#
root@xtest:~#
root@xtest:~# service mysql stop
root@xtest:~# mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables &
[1] 837
root@xtest:~# 181210 16:35:39 mysqld_safe Logging to syslog.
181210 16:35:39 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql

root@xtest:~# mysql -u root
Welcome to the MariaDB monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
Your MariaDB connection id is 2
Server version: 10.1.37-MariaDB-0+deb9u1 Debian 9.6

Copyright (c) 2000, 2018, Oracle, MariaDB Corporation Ab and others.

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the current input statement.

MariaDB [(none)]> use mysql;
Reading table information for completion of table and column names
You can turn off this feature to get a quicker startup with -A

Database changed
MariaDB [mysql]> update user set password=PASSWORD("123456") where User='root';
Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.00 sec)
Rows matched: 1  Changed: 0  Warnings: 0

MariaDB [mysql]> flush privileges;
Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.00 sec)

MariaDB [mysql]> exit;
Bye
root@xtest:~# service mysql stop
root@xtest:~# service mysql start
Job for mariadb.service failed because a timeout was exceeded.
See "systemctl status mariadb.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
root@xtest:~#
root@xtest:~#


Weiss jemand evtl. was zum Thema?


----------

